# Adding terms to KF Glossary



## Wendy Carter (Jul 25, 2019)

After seeing "What counts as powerleveling" thread I got reminded of the glossary that KF has. Said glossary, however, is regrettably short. I propose we add more terminology there. Having a place with site's terminology handy can help newcomers who strive to become better posters and wish to learn a little bit about the culture of the forums. If you wish I can even try to make a snazzy list of any terms proposed by you in the OP, similar to the one in the glossary.


----------



## wylfım (Jul 25, 2019)

Seems like a good idea but personally I enjoyed the challenge of figuring out what shit meant from context. Its like a rite of passage, and it makes sure that the people that stick around are really committed to the site's culture.


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 25, 2019)

I’ll give you an example of why this may not work.

 A-logging was a term for somebody that thought they were better than Chris, but actually were not, and made no effort to hide the fact they are actually worse than him.

Anthony Logatto’s article is here, https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/A-Log

The a-log term was eventually made into a sticker, the black hat one 

BUT this was so long ago, and just like any language, it is bound to change over time. Considering how much information passes through the internet so quickly, internet lingo changes twice as fast.

Most new people don’t remember who Anthony was. This caused a lot of confusion, and it was eventually renamed the “mad on the internet” sticker for simplification.

That’s why I don’t think a glossary is useful. It will quickly become outdated. Plus, if you want to know what a term means, come to chat and ask. We are bored literally all the time, thus why we are there.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jul 25, 2019)

Seems like a futile effort. If they're too stupid to not derive meaning from context; they're not smart enough to find the glossary. 

Also, there is a glossary section?


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 25, 2019)

pretty clever, newfag


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 25, 2019)

I think the glossary should only have wildly incorrect definitions, personally.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jul 25, 2019)

Hortator said:


> I’ll give you an example of why this may not work.
> 
> A-logging was a term for somebody that thought they were better than Chris, but actually were not, and made no effort to hide the fact they are actually worse than him.
> 
> ...


What about things that probably haven't changed much, like names of different boards and subforums, for instance? I remember somebody proposing I make a thread in TTS, but at the time I didn't know what TTS stood for, so I rejected the idea later (albeit it never really went anywhere anyways, so it's probably for the best).

At the very least we could preserve them just for the sake of archiving things. I see your point, though, so I won't insist on this too much.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Jul 25, 2019)

Most terms are pretty easy to figure out from context and spending a little more time lurking. I wouldn't mind having the word replacements added to the glossary, though, unless there's already a list of them somewhere.


----------



## Ibn al-Haytham (Feb 22, 2021)

Lol-ox: In honor of the chinese new year, Lol-ox refers to a cow who puts in a great deal of work for our lols. Similar to careercow, but the difference is in how a careercow is usually a grifter who collects donations for their work, a Lol-ox is a cow who is "yoked" to the point of expending a great deal of energy as a result, for our benefit. See Ethan Ralph for a prime example: he is yoked to a combine, which we use for the harvesting of corn every time it is in season.


----------

